# Day 59



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

As some of you know, with a week left for MiMi and she being in very good health, I went up to the Surpreme on Saturday and stayed at my parents as usual. I was due to come home this morning but had a phone call from my husband at 4.30 yesterday to say that MiMi had given birth to a single dead kitten (day 59). Heart in my mouth, trying not to cry I drove home non stop - almost 4 hours, thinking the worst.
Arriving home labour had stopped and MiMi was fine, still obviously pregnant. Overnight there has been no change. The remaining kittens are moving, no sign of imminent labour. I'm waiting for my vet to call back as I don't want to take MiMi in if it can be avoided. She is fine at the moment, no discharge and eating as normal.
The dead kitten was not tiny and didn't appear to be damaged in any way  RIP little baby and I am sorry not to have been here for you x
Thanks for reading my essay


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Oh Lynn I have my heart in my mouth here... Everything crossed for MiMi and her babies and sleep tight little one x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Sorry to be reading this sad news.

RIP Little Baby xxxx

Many vibes from me hoping Mimi delivers safe beautiful babies for you. xx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Lynn so very sorry to read this sad news,RIP little one.
Paws crossed for the rest of Mimi's little ones.xx


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

so sorry ,fingers crossed Mimi and the other kitties are well


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

Oh Lynn, so sorry to hear this - how upsetting.


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

So sorry to read this Lynn. Hoping Mimi delivers perfect, healthy kittens and all is well. RIP little one xx


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

Sorry to hear this sad news. Fingers crossed that she does well and that the remaining kittens are born happy and healthy in a few days x


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Oh Lynn, I'm so so sorry to hear this  thinking of you xx

RIP little one, run free baby angel xx


Keeping everything crossed and sending lots of positive vibes for MiMi and babies x


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

RIP little one, so sorry to hear your sad news.

Hoping for a safe delivery of the other babies. xxxx


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

OMG Lynn you must be the unluckiest person I know, Im so sorry you lost a little one and keeping everything crossed for lots of healthy kittens at the right time x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

MiMi is still showing no sign of going back into labour and kittens are still moving so things are still positive. She has been quiet all day but at the moment is having a wander around the lounge and has just eaten her tea.
Thank you all for your kind wishes.


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear of your, and Mimi's loss. RIP Little One.

Fingers crossed that Mimi will soon have healthy little ones to comfort her.


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

So sorry Lynn, fingers and paws crossed for MiMi and the safe delivery of the other babies. Can't believe how many breeders on here have had early deliveries this year


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

So sorry to hear that Lynn, I have everything crossed that Mimi does well and eventually has a good labour and healthy babies xx


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

So sorry to read of yourband Mimi's loss , sleep tight beautiful xx wishing you both all the very best for rest of mittens xx hugs to you xx


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

So sorry to hear of the loss of one of Mimi's kittens. Got everything crossed for the safe delivery of the remaining litter.


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Oh no poor little angel. We have fingers, toes and paws crossed for you, Mimi and the kittens xx


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Massive hugs to you Lynn, just, lots of hugs - everything crossed for the rest of the litter xxxxx


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Everything crossed for you here as well.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

So sorry you lost one, hopefully the others hold on a few more days and all goes well.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Day 61 and she is still holding on  My vet was next to useless though - as much as I like him  He says he will be guided by my judgement as he has never heard of labour stopping for so long before. He even asked if I was sure there were still more kittens. I didn't want to take her in for the vet to restart her labour when I feel she will be better off - and the kittens too - if she can keep going a little longer.
I am happy that MiMi is well, she has no discharge and is still eating, drinking and using her litter tray as normal. She was also up and about more yesterday evening too. Of course the moment that changes or I become concerned we will be off to the vet.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

I am glad everything seems ok.

You never know it might have been Mother Nature protecting the other kittens as that kitten may have died recently in the womb and was expelled to protect mother and other babies.

Keeping my fingers crossed for a safe delivery and healthy babies. xxx


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

PetloverJo said:


> I am glad everything seems ok.
> 
> You never know it might have been Mother Nature protecting the other kittens as that kitten may have died recently in the womb and was expelled to protect mother and other babies.
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed for a safe delivery and healthy babies. xxx


I was just about to say this very thing---and maybe you and MiMi got lucky that the dead kitten was the one closest to the exit, rather than staying trapped inside to endanger the rest.

RIP little one, and fingers crossed for you and MiMi.


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm so sorry you lost the little one  R.I.P sweetheart.

We have all fingers and paws crossed here for a safe birth for mum and babies and that they are all healthy x


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

thinking of you, prayers and healing vibes going out for you all xxx


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

lymorelynn said:


> Day 61 and she is still holding on  My vet was next to useless though - as much as I like him  He says he will be guided by my judgement as he has never heard of labour stopping for so long before.


Glad to hear she's still holding on 

Unfortunately I think your vet experience is pretty common, many don't know much at all about breeding or little kittens.
We're lucky to have breeding specialist and cat specialist clinics here.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*So sorry you have lost one of your babies Lynn. Hope MiMi will give you some lovely babies soon. xx*


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

We have now made it to day 62 and she is still holding on :thumbsup: Last night she was on my lap and babies were very wriggly


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

lymorelynn said:


> We have now made it to day 62 and she is still holding on :thumbsup: Last night she was on my lap and babies were very wriggly


Ooh Lynn that's brilliant news


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

lymorelynn said:


> We have now made it to day 62 and she is still holding on :thumbsup: Last night she was on my lap and babies were very wriggly


Excellent news, well done MiMi!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I don't venture her often but I spotted the post by LML. I'm so sorry about the dead kitten, how sad  but I am relieved that Mimi is doing well and seems to be un affected by the early labour. I hope she holds on as long as she needs and has an easy birth with the rest of her babies healthy and thriving. Thinking of you both xx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

great news lynn


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

MiMi gave birth last night - I was hoping that she would hold on a bit longer but she had 3 babies between 8 and 9.30. The first was sadly stillborn but two remaining are fine if small. I haven't weighed them or checked their sex yet. Spent most of last night trying to get MiMi to stay with them


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> MiMi gave birth last night - I was hoping that she would hold on a bit longer but she had 3 babies between 8 and 9.30. The first was sadly stillborn but two remaining are fine if small. I haven't weighed them or checked their sex yet. Spent most of last night trying to get MiMi to stay with them


Fingers and toes crossed for these two. Hope Mimi finds her mothering instinct soon and you are ok too xxx


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

Keeping everything crossed for Mimi and the little ones - took my maiden devon girl three days to settle with her first litter x


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

So sorry you lost another, mum might need some AB's in case an infection was the issue.

I hope she settles soon for you


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

Got everything crossed for you and Mimi Lynn....let's hope the two littlies are fighters and grow big and strong. I am sure Mimi's mothering instinct will kick in and will start to look after her babies. X


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Lovely news Lynn, I'm so sorry about the little one that didn't make it but everything crossed for MiMi's remaining two xx


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

best wishes for little ones and mum MiMi..RIP little kitty...


----------



## lisajjl1 (Jun 23, 2010)

Sorry to hear things haven't gone completely as you would have hoped Lynn but congratulations on the two new arrivals, hope Mum and babies are doing well and so sorry to hear about the little ones that weren't meant to be. 

Lisa


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Sadly there is now only one. Just so upset right now. Little boy, weight this morning 74g, just failed to thrive


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Such sad news Lynn , i am so sorry for the loss of the little ones , everything crossed for the remaining baby ...... You must be absolutely devastated . RIP little ones .


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

What can I say ,so very sorry to read this sad news .
Paws crossed for the remaining little one , RIP little babies.


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

So very sorry RIP little baby x


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> Sadly there is now only one. Just so upset right now. Little boy, weight this morning 74g, just failed to thrive


*hugs* I'm so, so sorry Lynn. No words, just... *hugs*


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

MiMi has become much more settled since we lost the little one this morning - almost as if she knew there was something wrong


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Very sorry to read this. Thinking of you.


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

So sorry that you have lost 3 babies Lynn. As you say, MiMi must have known that something wasn't quite right. Hopefully your remaining baby will do just fine, an extra special bubba


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Best wishes for MiMi and remaining babe, Sorry for the loss of the others x


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm so so sorry Lynn  xx

Really hope this little one is doing well and MiMi too x


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

Oh Lynn, this is really so sad. You must be devastated. RIP little man. X


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

So sorry to read this Lynn. I am sending lots of positive vibes for Mimi and her remaining kitten xx


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

So very sorry Lynn , my thoughts and prayers are with you , sending positive vibes for MiMi and mitten xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

RIP Little Kittens xx

Hugs Lynn, paws crossed for this little one. xx


----------



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

Lynn this heartbreaking.  Best of luck for the remaining kitten, I'm glad Mimi has finally settled. X


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*So sorry you have lost the babies Lyn. Hope the little one is ok. xx*


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

So sorry to hear about the two little ones. I hope you are OK...I can't imagine how upsetting it must be.

I hope the remaining baby continues to thrive x


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

I'm so sorry Lynn 

Fingers crossed for the little one and for Mimi xxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

So sad to read this. I hope the little one survives for you and Mimi. Is Mimi recovering from the birth ok?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

huckybuck said:


> So sad to read this. I hope the little one survives for you and Mimi. Is Mimi recovering from the birth ok?


She's doing okay thanks - antibiotics just in case, though she's not showing an signs of an infection. She still isn't the most attentive of mums but the little one has regained birth weight now so she is feeding it (I think it may be a boy but am never 100% certain with tinies )


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

So sorry Lynn and MiMi  Glad she is okay and I hope this little one continues to thrive, sweet dreams tiny babies xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Glad to hear both Mum and little one doing ok. Kepping everything crossed it continues.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Am so sorry to hear this.. Fingers and paws crossed for the little one .. Xxx


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

Been rushed off my feet for a few days so only just caught up with this....

So sorry, Lynn, that things have not been straightforward, but delighted to hear that Mimi is settling down to motherhood. I suppose baby doesn't have a name as its gender is uncertain . Will you keep him/her?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

No name as yet and if it is a boy then he has a home lined up with a lady who already has two of Mai Tai's kittens. I'm not sure about if it is a girl. All still going well even though MiMi tries to drag the poor little thing out if I dare leave the bedroom


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

well being vibes ,and all the best wishes send to you all...


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

So sorry to hear the loss of your furbabies. I hope the remaining goes on to thrive and that MiMi settles so.

Big hugs Lynn you must be heartbroken.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

And now there are none 
My little Pumpkin had been doing well, gaining weight but Thursday at one week old he lost a couple of grams and started to fuss a lot when feeding. MiMi was still unsettled with him and it seemed every time he found a nipple she pushed him off. Yesterday - Friday - he was still fussing and MiMi seemed to have very little milk. I kept latching him on and leaving when they seemed settled but she was still leaving him after a very short time. I made up formula for him but managed to get very little in him - he just cried and fussed. At 4am this morning - Saturday - I was woken by his crying so settled them both again with him on a nipple and all was quiet. I woke this morning - around 8 to find him dead on the bedroom floor, out of the nest box.  
MiMi hasn't even tried looking for him.
I cannot believe that this has happened and am obviously doing something very wrong. I see all these beautiful litters and think why are mine not like that? I take good care of my girls, they are well fed, well treated and in good health yet I see litters of kittens born in awful conditions to cats that are just left to roam and those kittens are perfect.
I am in tears yet again and at a time when I really don't need the extra anguish, having devastating family problems to deal with too.
Sorry for the ramble - just so upset right now.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm so so sorry Lynn  this is such heartbreaking news  thinking of you and sending you ((((hugs)))) xxx

You are not doing anything wrong, please don't think you are. 

RIP Pumpkin Pie, run free little one with your little siblings xx


----------



## Aubrie30 (Aug 10, 2014)

(((((Lynn))))))

So sorry to hear about little Pumpkim. Heartbreaking news. Xxx

To echo Sarah, you're not doing anything wrong. It's hard to accept these things just happen sometimes but you are not to blame. Please don't put that burden on yourself.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Aubrie30 said:


> (((((Lynn))))))
> 
> So sorry to hear about little Pumpkim. Heartbreaking news. Xxx
> 
> To echo Sarah, you're not doing anything wrong. It's hard to accept these things just happen sometimes but you are not to blame. Please don't put that burden on yourself.


It is easy to say these things happen but over the past 18/20 months I have lost 2 kittens from Mai Tai's final litter, 1 litter of 2 kittens, MiMi's litter of 4 and have had one single kitten from the girl who lost her first litter (both litters delivered by caesarean) - I cannot believe that is just bad luck.


----------



## Ely01 (May 14, 2014)

Lynn, I don t venture in this section much either, just saw this today..
Sorry for you this happened and no this is not your fault, you were looking forward to meeting them and did your best for your girl and her kittens all along. 
Poor Mimi too. 
There is no word, is there?
Thoughts for you today.


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

So sorry that you've lost the last one. Play happily with your brothers and sisters, little one.


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Oh Lynn, how devastating for you. It's so unfair what you are going through, but it's nothing you are doing or not doing. This little guy was just born too soon, that already stacked the odds against him. You've done your very best by him and all the kittens you've sadly lost. 

You aren't the only siamese breeder to be Experiencing this, I think the breed is becoming too fragile for this world. Siamese are becoming less frequent at shows. There wasn't a single blue point at the blue point show I heard! I have also heard there are talks to do away with siamese category at shows and just call it orientals.

I'm not a breeder but I think we need to stabilise the breed by bringing in the old lines.

I'm devastated for you, big hugs xx


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

I am so sorry , no nothing wrong with all that you are doing...there must have been underlying reason why labour started early and why kittens were dying...
cats are vulnerable to many things that I can think of..een paints, glue anything that house/furniture can etc can contain...?

Any source of radiation? Any power stations? 
I would wonder if it happens in neighbourhood? Kittens, puppies..babies -miscarriages etc? Higher incident of problems?
Any pollutants? contamination will be more dangerous for delicate Siamese queens...

I am very sorry...wish could somehow help you al least to pinpoint the reason..for surely it is not lack of care...

I know that as t possible viral etc problems that might be the culprits - youknow much more that I can think of.
RIP little babies...


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

So sorry for your loss, what an awful 2 years you've had 

Have you tested for Strep G?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

spotty cats said:


> So sorry for your loss, what an awful 2 years you've had
> 
> Have you tested for Strep G?


I hadn't heard of it until a couple of others here sent me links to information - will be discussing with my vet.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. RIP little one. Run free with your siblings at the bridge.

Big hugs. xxxx


----------



## Code (Sep 18, 2014)

Im so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

lymorelynn said:


> It is easy to say these things happen but over the past 18/20 months I have lost 2 kittens from Mai Tai's final litter, 1 litter of 2 kittens, MiMi's litter of 4 and have had one single kitten from the girl who lost her first litter (both litters delivered by caesarean) - I cannot believe that is just bad luck.





MollyMilo said:


> You aren't the only siamese breeder to be Experiencing this, I think the breed is becoming too fragile for this world. Siamese are becoming less frequent at shows. There wasn't a single blue point at the blue point show I heard! I have also heard there are talks to do away with siamese category at shows and just call it orientals.
> 
> I'm not a breeder but I think we need to stabilise the breed by bringing in the old lines.


How very sad, I can remember my Granny / Grandpa's Siamese when I was a little girl (would've been 30+ years ago now ) and have been fascinated with them since.

Were all the other litters also early? Is there something that can trigger early deliveries? Were all the girls related? Has similar happened to others who have relations of your breeding girls / or the studs?

- I'm not expecting answers, but I guess these are the sorts of things I'd be looking into to try to figure out what might be the cause - there has to be something somewhere. You know what you're doing & this doesn't just happen for no reason - and it's not your fault


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by MollyMilo
> You aren't the only siamese breeder to be Experiencing this, I think the breed is becoming too fragile for this world. Siamese are becoming less frequent at shows. There wasn't a single blue point at the blue point show I heard! I have also heard there are talks to do away with siamese category at shows and just call it orientals.


Sorry but can't agree about 'too fragile for this world'. I know plenty of Siamese breeders and mostly they are having decent size litters of healthy kittens.

No comfort to Lynn I know, I have PM'd her my thoughts on the matter.

There is a proposal to combine the Oriental & Siamese section as both are down in numbers, nearly always more Siamese than Orientals. I've not seen a name for the proposed section, and I suspect if it did happen it would only affect the Imperial classes. Many shows already combine the side-classes for Siamese & Orientals.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Lilylass said:


> How very sad, I can remember my Granny / Grandpa's Siamese when I was a little girl (would've been 30+ years ago now ) and have been fascinated with them since.
> 
> Were all the other litters also early? Is there something that can trigger early deliveries? Were all the girls related? Has similar happened to others who have relations of your breeding girls / or the studs?
> 
> - I'm not expecting answers, but I guess these are the sorts of things I'd be looking into to try to figure out what might be the cause - there has to be something somewhere. You know what you're doing & this doesn't just happen for no reason - and it's not your fault


To answer your questions: No, the others weren't early. Pasha had to have a c.section with her first litter after the first kitten was stuck (delivered dead) the second kitten died aged just under 8 weeks - my vet thought it was most likely her heart 
Her second litter required a c.section and she only had one kitten - no problems with kitten but Pasha was spayed. I wasn't prepared to put her through that again.
Mai Tai's final litter before retiring - two kittens died at 8 and 9 weeks the other two were fine and still are (now almost 2 years old)
Pasha and MiMi have no common lines in their pedigrees and I used different studs with them. Neither boy is related to my girls at all. The same stud owner though and her boys have produced good litters for others.
Is there something which can cause premature labour? Yes and I am looking into that with my vet. Hopefully we will see if there was a cause or it was just one of those things.
There doesn't seem to be any common event between any of them but I won't be breeding again until I can find an answer of some sort - even if it was just bad luck.
I'd like to thank everyone for the kind words and the advice I have received by PM. My original mentor (Mai Tai ad Gracie's breeder) and the stud owner have both been wonderful, helpful and supportive - I can't thank them enough


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

I hope you find some answers & if not, then some comfort that it has been a terrible run of 'one of those things'


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

Been thinking of you every day Lynn. This is so tough.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

BlaiseinHampshire said:


> Been thinking of you every day Lynn. This is so tough.


As are the other things in my life at the moment as you know  Thank you for your thoughts - trying to stay positive :001_unsure:


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

I hope you find the answers you're looking for Lynn and some peace with what's happened, I know the pain will never totally go away, but maybe some answers may help ease it (((hugs)))


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

lymorelynn said:


> As are the other things in my life at the moment as you know  Thank you for your thoughts - trying to stay positive :001_unsure:


You know where I am....


----------



## RubyFelicity (Aug 26, 2013)

I hope you find answers lynn


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

So sorry for your losses.x


----------



## HeartofClass (Jan 2, 2012)

Lynn, so sorry for what you've been going through, it's my worst nightmare. I know you will find the answers. Sorry I cannot help, I know nothing of Siamese but I do know I always said "I don't like the way Siamese look" until I saw your babies. And that photo of a queen (was it Mai Tai?) with just a big, huge bundle of Siamese babies laying beside her - I still have the picture in my mind, it must be one of my favourite photos ever. Please keep spreading the love for the beautiful breed that is the Siamese.


----------

